# My small but growing system



## dgilme (Apr 1, 2009)

Tv- Samsung HL56A650 - Sammy's 2008 56" dlp, I think the model is correct typing it from memory. 
Receiver - Onkyo 606 w/ ipod dock
Center- Infinity Beta C250
Front L/R - Infinity Beta 20s
Surround L/R - Infinity Sat1200 - (leftovers from tss1200 htib)
Rear channel - Infinity in wall cs80 I think.
Subs - 2 sealed Acoustic Elegance 12s powered by o-audio bash amp.
Bluray - Ps3


----------

